# Recommended fuel (octane) type for 2014 Nissan Murano



## TTooma (Jan 7, 2014)

Can anyone please advise what is the recommended fuel (octane) type I should use for a 2014 Nissan Murano.

I have tried the premuim and silver and now switched to regular. No real difference in performance and I cannot exceed 12.7 miles per gallon #@!?

Any help / advice appreciated,
TT


----------

